# High lighting / low lighting



## dpajr24 (Oct 8, 2010)

How much lighting is considered "high lighting"? I have a Hagen Glo T5 unit with 2 lamps. I kept the bulbs it came with . My plants are doing really well, but I stuck pretty much to low light lovers.

1 x Hagen Life GLO II 54w T5 6,700K 48'' Fluorescent Aquarium Bulb
1 x Hagen Marine GLO 54w T5 Antic 48'' Fluorescent Aquarium Bulb

Should I replace the Marine GLO w/ something else? Recommendations appreciated if so.

60 gallon discus tank

Wisteria - quadrupled in size within 4 weeks
Red Tiger Lotus- did the same

Having some hair some algae issues, but nerite snails should be here today.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

you have medium-high light at those levels. You do need to change the SW bulb to something freshwater friendly. They tend to cause algae.


----------



## dpajr24 (Oct 8, 2010)

THANK YOU!!! I have quite a bit of hair algae growing. I thought that might be the issue.


----------

